# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  हो जाएंगे बीमार अगर डाक्टर से पूछे बिना डाइटिंग की तो

## Krishna

बॉलीवुड सितारों जैसी छरहरी काया पाने के लिए अगर आप डाइटिंग कर रहे हैं तो जरा सावधान हो जाइए। यह आपके लिए खतरनाक भी साबित हो सकता है। डाक्टरों की सलाह है कि बिना किसी विशेषज्ञ की राय के डाइटिंग न करें, वर्ना आप टीबी (ट्यूबरकुलोसिस) व मानसिक बीमारियों के शिकार हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

चिकित्सक डा. सुहास पिंगले ने कहा कि हमारे शरीर में क्षय रोग के जीवाणु माइक्रोबैक्टीरिय   टयूबरकोलाई निष्कि्रय अवस्था में रहते हैं और जब कोई व्यक्ति बिना बात के खाना कम कर देता है या किसी अन्य कारण से उसे पौष्टिक भोजन नहीं मिल पाता तो शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कम होने लगती है। ऐसी स्थिति में शरीर में मौजूद क्षय रोग के जीवाणुओं के सक्रिय होने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है। हमारे देश में लोगों की कहीं भी थूक देने की आदत है। लोग मुंह को बिना ढंके खांसते हैं। जो व्यक्ति डाइटिंग कर रहा होता है उसके शरीर का प्रतिरोधी तंत्र कमजोर हो जाता है। इसका असर यह होता है कि थूक या खांसी के जीवाणु उसके शरीर को आसानी से प्रभावित कर देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

...................................

----------


## Krishna

नोवैज्ञानिक डा. वाणी गणेश ने कहा कि आज का युवा दृश्यों से ज्यादा जुड़ा है। वे चाहते हैं कि उनका शरीर ग्रीक देवता अथवा बार्बी गुडि़या जैसा हो जाए। इसके लिए वे अपने शरीर को कष्ट पहुंचाने से भी नहीं हिचकते। जितनी जरूरत होती है उससे कम मात्रा में भोजन करते हैं। एक अन्य विशेषज्ञ डा. अशोक बालसेकर का कहना है कि जानबूझकर कम खाना धीरे-धीरे एक आदत बन जाता है। ऐसे युवक- युवतियां मानसिक बीमारियों और अवसाद का शिकार हो जाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*डाइटिंग पर जाने से पहले एक बार सोचें* मोटापा कम करने और छरहरी काया पाने की ख्वाहिश में की गई डाइटिंग आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक हो सकती है। डाइटिंग तब और ज्यादा खतरनाक हो जाती है, जब इसे डाक्टर से सलाह लिए बिना शुरू कर दिया जाए। एक नए अध्ययन के अनुसार डाइटिंग से दिल के रोगों, मधुमेह और कैंसर रोग होने की संभावनाएं बढ़ जाती है। 'डेलीमेल, यूके' वेबसाइट के अनुसार एक अध्ययन से पता चलाता है कि वे लोग जो कैलोरी की मात्रा नियंत्रित करते हैं, उनमें हानिकारक तनाव हार्मोन कोर्टिसोल ज्याद बनने लगता है। इस हार्मोन की वजह से डाइटिंग करने वाले कुछ लोगों का वजन बढ़ना शुरू हो जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

यही नहीं डाइटिंग से मानसिक स्वास्थ्य को भी नुकसान पहुंच सकता है। जब डाइटिंग करने वाले लोगों का पूरा ध्यान कैलोरी की मात्रा और खाने-पीने के नियंत्रण पर होता है, तब दिमाग पर मनोवैज्ञानिक तनाव बनने लगता है। शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार डाइटिंग से मोटापा घटे या न घटे लेकिन इससे तनाव और कोर्टिसोल जरूर बढ़ जाता है। इसलिए किसी चिकित्सक को अपने मरीज को अच्छे स्वास्थ्य के लिए डाइटिंग की सलाह देने से पहले जरूर एरक बार सोचना चाहिए।

शोधों से पता चलता है कि तनाव मोटापा बढ़ने के साथ ह्रदय रोग, रक्त चाप बढ़ने, मधुमेह और कैंसर होने की संभावना से भी जुड़ा हुआ होता है। डाइटिंग से तनाव बढ़ सकता है और इसके परिणामों को नजरअंदाज नहीं किया जा सकता।

----------

